# meprolight or trijicons for the P99??



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

what is the consensus??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, look at the 2 brands on other guns and see which style of sights ya like...

There is also some discussion on it here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5626&highlight=p99+nightsights

For now, I'm keeping my stock sights...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i have meps on my glock..never tried trijicons and i like the meps.

i will try to shoot the p99 with factory sights and see how i fare...
before deciding to add meps...

i shot my glock 19 low and left with factory sights and later had meps put on ..but not shot yet with the meps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i have meps on my glock..never tried trijicons and i like the meps.
> 
> i will try to shoot the p99 with factory sights and see how i fare...
> before deciding to add meps...
> ...


FYI - The Glock low and left thing... This is very common w/ Glocks, until U get used to the trigger. I owned several Glock models for years. I never could get over this after years of shooting them. I finally ditched my Glock 26 and got a P99 compact because of this.

FINALLY - I have 1 Glock that does not do this. My Glock 34. It comes w/ a lighter trigger stock. And, I think this is why I don't have this problem w/ that gun. So, more than likely - the sights are fine. Its the trigger thats killin' ya on that Glock.

But, I enjoy the P99 much better. I rarely even shoot my Glock 34... The P99 has a much better trigger


----------

